# Potlickers strike again!



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I finished the work on my cousins boat and we took it to POC for the weekend to test it out and catch some fish. The new 4B turbo prop was not enough pitch ( 17P ), the engine was bouncing on the rev limiter, the engine is a 200hp Suzuki 4 stroke. Other than this the boat worked great and the fishing was good. POC was covered up with boats and the tide was really low, we did not make it from the ICW to Little Mary before we had to stop and pull a stuck boat off the flat and then we pulled another one stuck on a different flat about an hour later. We decided to get away from town in hopes of losing all the Mullets and finding good fishing. It took us a couple hours but we dialed the fish in and we FREAKING KILLED THEM!!! I love fishing trips like this, I bet the two of us caught around a hundred fish, it was a great day just fishing with my cousin and hauling in trout / reds cast after cast. Then it happened, I hooked up with a nice Red and some POTLICKERS were driving by and saw the show. I turned my back to them and put my rod low to the water but they saw enough and came in like a fat girl to a buffet. Picture this, double wide flat bottom alum boat, old school folding ski boat top, 4 shirtless male " whisky Tangos " and one large female " whisky Tango ". I tell my cousin " look at these POTLICKERS, entire bay full of fish and they pull 50 yard from us ". At this point there is nothing you can do, we have been potlicked so its time for operation Ghetto rodeo. We go back to the boat, mix up a Tito's and Gatoraid, turn the music on full blast and hope we can out stink them. It took about an hour before we finally ran the bait fisherman off but before they left I told my cousin I was going to get a picture for you guys and write a post titled POTLICKERS! So here they are and here is a pic of the boat finished.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

is that really potlicking.. that pic seems to be zoomed in and i still cant see the "fat girl " 50yds? maybe they knew of that spot before you did? just some general curiosity!!

What kind of music some will only make them stay longer

the boat looks good!!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice read.

Tito's and orange gatorade, ok.., I guess you could add a little grenadine and have a Texas Sunrise.

I can understand your frustration.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I like aluminum boats, Bimini tops and fat chicks. Maybe they got too close but leave the other stuff out.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

You needed to play some Mozart or Elevator Muzak.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

think yall were the Whiskey Tango on that encounter, not even close to being potlickers. Need a 21p or more prop on that motor, looks like the newer inline Suzuki 200. If so has a 2.5:1 ger ratio can turn large props with a whole bunch of Pitch. Good chance will need more then 21p, but good place to start.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Shoulda yelled at them to throw the fat girl in the water to chum it up for everybody.
Maybe not, might just attract crabs. :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They probly fish there all the time and had to leave because they had to go to work!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just for future reference when you are sitting on a spot how much of the bay and surrounding area do you own? 1 square mile or less? or more?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Truthfully in POC that's more space than they normally give you. I wouldn't be too upset with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Hard to make out the fat chick, is she the one facing the motor, playing with the tiller handle? Or the one wearing the moo moo up front?


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

:rotfl:


Harbormaster said:


> They probly fish there all the time and had to leave because they had to go to work!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say they were potlicking.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

RRbohemian said:


> I wouldn't say they were potlicking.


But you don't own the bay like him


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like there were plenty of fish to go around ....


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> Sounds like there were plenty of fish to go around ....


Not after the other boat disturbed the water coming in.
I think that is his major point.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I do not fish around other people, when I go fishing I try to get away from other people, I personally think the guys that run up on other boats are WEAK fisherman mooching off of other peoples skill / effort. We don't use bait, we don't roll up on other people fishing, if you are close enough to hear them talking you are to close. I wish the rules for hunting applied to fishing, if you are close enough for me to hit with my shotgun you are to close. It is all about the way todays generation is wired, its all " screw them, they don't own that spot ". It use to be " those guys are fishing lets leave them alone and find another spot ".


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

ralph7 said:


> Not after the other boat disturbed the water coming in.
> I think that is his major point.


Thank you, that is my point. The second they saw I had a fish they came in like Black Live Matters on Welfare check day. This boat had no jack plate, they just came in hot and hit the beach. A couple pink Flamingos, some blue Culvert reflectors, and a bench seat out of a Ford pickup is all you needed to complete the trailer park front yard. The whole reason we got on our boat is because we knew the fish were going to shut off for at least 30m.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

You would hate fishing the jetties or the flounder run on Sabine lol.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

In galv bay that's considered having the whole bay to yourself


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

That sure is a long 50 yards.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

You should wear better swimwear to keep the sand out of your va-jay-jay. What none sense. lol


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

ralph7 said:


> Not after the other boat disturbed the water coming in.
> I think that is his major point.


I seriously doubt that was the point....this is just another complaint about something that happens to all of us and being equally or more obnoxious back to the offender is not really going to help make thing any better. They had a great day why not just move on to another spot and share an overcrowded limited resource that all have equal rights to use.


----------



## Palerider (Jun 29, 2016)

Umm...Now where exactly was that picture tacken...No..No...No potlicking goining here?LOL Just kidding. I feel you, it happens all the time.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

boltmaster said:


> I seriously doubt that was the point....this is just another complaint about something that happens to all of us and being equally or more obnoxious back to the offender is not really going to help make thing any better. They had a great day why not just move on to another spot and share an overcrowded limited resource that all have equal rights to use.


Refer to post#18.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

boltmaster said:


> I seriously doubt that was the point....this is just another complaint about something .


 FIFY


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Whaambulance!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Man,posting chit like this could end up getting someone's arse kicked or worse.not too smart op,you just never know.

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Year or so ago we had a problem with a guy following us as we chased the birds, as we would try and drift through them he would pull up on the other side effectively ruining our drift as he would cast back into them. After leaving I stopped at a spot and crushed two packages of cheese crackers into the water then left. Stopped about 100 yds away and laughed my *** off at this guy who went after "the birds" which were diving on my crackers. The poor bastard stayed there for awhile.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> They probly fish there all the time and had to leave because they had to go to work!


Bawhaaaahaaa


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Maybe the OP should see the FAQ #30.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't go surf fishing you will have a heart attack.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You say there are fish all over the bay but took you 2 hours to find. Then after finding them you caught 100 fish each and you're upsethwell:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Potlickers ?

That ain't even close....lmao.

When they idle right up to your boat and ask if you're catching anything....then you might have some Potlickers close by.

Fat girls need love too, and a lot of trout fillets to keep em fed. Just sayin !


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dude, if you freak out over that, stay away from Aransas bay. You will have a stroke.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Best bet there would be to just enjoy the fish you caught, enjoy the fact that some other folks shared in the opportunity, offer them a cold beverage, and ask if they happened to be hiring at the moment..


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Whisky Tangos because they didn't have an expensive boat or because they were chubby, or all of the above?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Best bet there would be to just enjoy the fish you caught, enjoy the fact that some other folks shared in the opportunity, offer them a cold beverage, and ask if they happened to be hiring at the moment..


 Over qualified.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Dude, if you freak out over that, stay away from Aransas bay. You will have a stroke.


LOL..They're in every bay system to some extent this time of year. We avoid Aransas like the plague from about May till September. Way too many yahoos to mess with. :rotfl:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Billphish said:


> Over qualified.


Lol! Wait.is that nomaspigtails in the Johnny?

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Crowhater said:


> I do not fish around other people, when I go fishing I try to get away from other people, I personally think the guys that run up on other boats are WEAK fisherman mooching off of other peoples skill / effort. We don't use bait, we don't roll up on other people fishing, if you are close enough to hear them talking you are to close. I wish the rules for hunting applied to fishing, if you are close enough for me to hit with my shotgun you are to close. It is all about the way todays generation is wired, its all " screw them, they don't own that spot ". It use to be " those guys are fishing lets leave them alone and find another spot ".


I will find you and catch fish off your transom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Insane


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I just came here to post on this thread.

Biggie


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bigwater said:


> I just came here to post on this thread.
> 
> Biggie


Postlicker :slimer:


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Leo said:


> Whisky Tangos because they didn't have an expensive boat or because they were chubby, or all of the above?


Probably becauze, horror of all horrors, they were using bait to fish, which I've found works much better than bare hooks. What an azzhat.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Surely he's trolling.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Surely he's trolling.


You are giving him too much credit


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Come on guys, he is an elitist, snob who is mad at life now that he is having to play in our sand lot ! And Just needs to keep in mind it is only one step from the limousine to the gutter!!! CH live in the here and now 
Our natural resources are stressed with over crowding


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He breaks board rules cause he don't think they apply to him.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> You say there are fish all over the bay but took you 2 hours to find. Then after finding them you caught 100 fish each and you're upsethwell:


^^^^^^this. Lol.

Fish all over yet it takes you 2 hrs to find.

If you could cast a SS to them I'd give you $50.

As said earlier don't go surf fishing.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Don't go surf fishing you will have a heart attack.


Lol!!! Right on!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bobby said:


> He breaks board rules cause he don't think they apply to him.


If you've read any of his posts, no rules apply to him. Seems to have a serious case of little man syndrome. :ac550:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobby said:


> He breaks board rules cause he don't think they apply to him.


Truth! he does not even know know the rules! Any pics of me and Reel Girl, ha ha


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> If you've read any of his posts, no rules apply to him. Seems to have a serious case of little man syndrome. :ac550:


when you coming to a gathering?


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks to your pic I and all the rest now know where all the fish in POC are


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> when you coming to a gathering?


What? And blow my cover :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> What? And blow my cover :rotfl:


ha ha! Indeed!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Where's the ultimate potlicker picture Z? When you get potlicked in east bay is the best time to meet some whiskey tango gafftop masters....makes for some good buddies.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Where's the ultimate potlicker picture Z? When you get potlicked in east bay is the best time to meet some whiskey tango gafftop masters....makes for some good buddies.


ha ha! you know I love you


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Take note yall....make friends with those potlickers....


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

You guys do know this is the web, I sure hope some of you are not this thin skinned in person? These guys were slobs, they blew in like slobs, they burned the whole spot for at least 30m. Would it make all the attackers feel better if I acted upset or hurt? If this type of fishing is cool with you then great, I personally don't fish like this. :wink:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Crowhater said:


> You guys do know this is the web, I sure hope some of you are not this thin skinned in person? These guys were slobs, they blew in like slobs, they burned the whole spot for at least 30m. Would it make all the attackers feel better if I acted upset or hurt? If this type of fishing is cool with you then great, I personally don't fish like this. :wink:


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Bobby said:


> Maybe the OP should see the FAQ #30.


I am guilty as charged!!! Sorry I forgot the rule Mont and I will not do it again.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Crowhater said:


> I am guilty as charged!!! Sorry I forgot the rule Mont and I will not do it again.


Go to bed!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Crowhater said:


> You guys do know this is the web, I sure hope some of you are not this thin skinned in person? These guys were slobs, they blew in like slobs, they burned the whole spot for at least 30m. Would it make all the attackers feel better if I acted upset or hurt? If this type of fishing is cool with you then great, I personally don't fish like this. :wink:


Okay, so somebody came in and fished far enough away that all you can manage is a zoomed-in, all but unrecognizable cell phone photo, you start a thread to denigrate them and their economic and social status for a while, and WE are the thin skinned ones?

Got it. Just as long as they don't do 32 in a 30 past your house on the way home...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> Not after the other boat disturbed the water coming in.
> I think that is his major point.


Doesn't say that anywhere in his post. OP is by far the biggest Attention Whore the board has experienced in awhile! :headknock


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

So everyone is worried about pot lickers but I dot see any fish. And its not a story unless there is a picture!!!


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Duckboys42 said:


> So everyone is worried about pot lickers but I dot see any fish. And its not a story unless there is a picture!!!


He probably released them all since he is such an superior angler who sets himself on a pedestal because he only uses artificials.

Since is is such an awesome angler and is in need of a job perhaps he should look into guiding for a living.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Brew said:


> Doesn't say that anywhere in his post. OP is by far the biggest Attention Whore the board has experienced in awhile! :headknock


I think Steve Holchak and Castaway2 are right there with him. Ole rice cake, holchak, is for sure ahead of him.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, so somebody came in and fished far enough away that all you can manage is a zoomed-in, all but unrecognizable cell phone photo, you start a thread to denigrate them and their economic and social status for a while, and WE are the thin skinned ones?
> 
> Got it. Just as long as they don't do 32 in a 30 past your house on the way home...


The need for Bleach & a Blender is strong in the OP!! :spineyes: :fangers:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I think Steve Holchak and Castaway2 are right there with him. Ole rice cake, holchak, is for sure ahead of him.


Rice cake......lots of crackle, no filler.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> But you don't own the bay like him


the bay is owned by people with expensive boats and cut bodies. we all know this.


Crowhater said:


> Thank you, that is my point. The second they saw I had a fish they came in like Black Live Matters on Welfare check day. This boat had no jack plate, they just came in hot and hit the beach. A couple pink Flamingos, some blue Culvert reflectors, and a bench seat out of a Ford pickup is all you needed to complete the trailer park front yard. The whole reason we got on our boat is because we knew the fish were going to shut off for at least 30m.


No jack plate? Who would even own such a wreck of a boat?

Bench seat from a Ford P/U? Who would own a ford?

Pink Flamingo's? What is this, Miami?

Trailor park trash. I'm sure they are just freeloading scum with no job but manage to buy live shrimp off the LoneStar card

A4A!:rotfl:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Crowhater said:


> I am guilty as charged!!! Sorry I forgot the rule Mont and I will not do it again.


Same thing you said the last 3 or 4 times you broke the rules sad3sm


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> You guys do know this is the web, I sure hope some of you are not this thin skinned in person? These guys were slobs, they blew in like slobs, they burned the whole spot for at least 30m. Would it make all the attackers feel better if I acted upset or hurt? If this type of fishing is cool with you then great, I personally don't fish like this. :wink:


Not everyone is a self proclaimed professional fisherman with an expensive boat and big motor with a factory made fancy top. It's this holier than thou attitude that has ruined fishing for everyone, especially for you.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

:thanksgiv


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Maybe the OP should see the FAQ #30.


Hey Bob, since you're so big on the rules, why not call out the guys that Break #24???

24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it, ban it or time delay it. Multiple offenders will be banned completely or have their posting privileges time restricted or moderated.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> Rice cake......lots of crackle, no filler.


Should be "a lot of noise with no substance"


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

77469
Currently, a tropical downpour
Diesel - $2.05


Troll on !!

Kelly


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

enielsen said:


> He probably released them all since he is such an superior angler who sets himself on a pedestal because he only uses artificials.
> 
> Since is is such an awesome angler and is in need of a job perhaps he should look into guiding for a living.


LOL that's exactly what we need yet another guide to take under privileged persons money...... Dam wish my sh** didn't stink like his. I wish I could catch a 100 fish and not take a picture.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Hey Bob, since you're so big on the rules, why not call out the guys that Break #24???
> 
> 24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it, ban it or time delay it. Multiple offenders will be banned completely or have their posting privileges time restricted or moderated.


Easy my friend. If this rule gets enforced, I will vanish like Crowhater runnin 200MPH while filming it on a public road!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Hey Bob, since you're so big on the rules, why not call out the guys that Break #24???
> 
> 24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it, ban it or time delay it. Multiple offenders will be banned completely or have their posting privileges time restricted or moderated.


 Because you already know the rule and your the only one I can think of that it applys to.:rotfl:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Because you already know the rule and *your* the only one I can think of that it applys to.:rotfl:


Pot meet Kettle. Kettle meet Pot.
And it's You're. Seeing that you know everything, I would expect you to at least know that difference.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Pot meet Kettle. Kettle meet Pot.
> And it's You're. Seeing that you know everything, I would expect you to at least know that difference.


When I went to school they didn't know that yet


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

applies not applys


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Ahh come on Bob. You have to internet that you live on. Being stupid is no longer an option. All correct answers are at your fingertips.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Ahh come on Bob. You have to internet that you live on. Being stupid is no longer an option. All correct answers are at your fingertips.


Your just jealous that you can't spend as much time on the internet as other people.:rotfl:


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Now gentlemen, stay on task. Remember who this post is truly about:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gemini8 said:


> Now gentlemen, stay on task. Remember who this post is truly about:spineyes:


LouieB is just upset somebody is messing with his girlfriend


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

If you can't hit my boat with a 1/16 ounce jighead cast into the wind with a rusty old Zebco, then I ain't too close and it ain't potlicking. It's just being neighborly.

And don't call my momma fat. She just has big bones.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Because you already know the rule and your the only one I can think of that it applys to.:rotfl:





LouieB said:


> Pot meet Kettle. Kettle meet Pot.
> And it's You're. Seeing that you know everything, I would expect you to at least know that difference.





LouieB said:


> Ahh come on Bob. You have to internet that you live on. Being stupid is no longer an option. All correct answers are at your fingertips.


I cant help but think of Grumpier Old Men. I could see you two yelling at each other over the fence! :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I cant help but think of Grumpier Old Men. I could see you two yelling at each other over the fence! :rotfl:


We've done that too. Only it was sitting on a bench facing each other at a fund raiser I think


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bobby said:


> We've done that too. Only it was sitting on a bench facing each other at a fund raiser I think


Just remember, I'm 92 years younger than you.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Just remember, I'm 92 years younger than you.


93


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Get a room.


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

capone said:


> I will find you and catch fish off your transom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll be easy to find, he's the drunk one out fishing during normal work hours blasting Keith Urban from his aquatic discotheque.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'll say this much, if you caught reds and trout on every cast you were the only one in POC this weekend to do so. Even the croaker soakers and shrimp masters weren't catching any trout or reds.

3 tournaments, boats running everywhere with people running a few of them that had no clue and a west wind that shut the fish down everywhere that we went.

Been fishing that bay system for 53 years and it totally sucked on catching for my group and everyone else that I spoke with.

TH


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> I'll say this much, if you caught reds and trout on every cast you were the only one in POC this weekend to do so. Even the croaker soakers and shrimp masters weren't catching any trout or reds.
> 
> 3 tournaments, boats running everywhere with people running a few of them that had no clue and a west wind that shut the fish down everywhere that we went.
> 
> ...


hmmmm......maybe the OP's story is just more hot air venting from his pie hole :rotfl:


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Kettle*

So I'm just wondering, is this boat being too close a worse offense than say running in on plane to Froggies and bouncing the boats around that are tied up just because you need to test more than one prop? Just sayin'


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> I'll say this much, if you caught reds and trout on every cast you were the only one in POC this weekend to do so. Even the croaker soakers and shrimp masters weren't catching any trout or reds.
> 
> 3 tournaments, boats running everywhere with people running a few of them that had no clue and a west wind that shut the fish down everywhere that we went.
> 
> ...


Agree, same way down south. Wind, LOTS OF wind, high pressure and man, that tide was as low as you see if except during winter.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wadefish1 said:


> So I'm just wondering, is this boat being too close a worse offense than say running in on plane to Froggies and bouncing the boats around that are tied up just because you need to test more than one prop? Just sayin'


Not the same. Its like wearing a beer box on your head, blasting down a ditch in a air boat, then getting mad at someone "racing" down the street, after running 200MPH while recording it on your (not you're) phone on a public street.

Meet the master A4A poster. I like having him around. Its fun to watch.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I think you need to be careful what you post up on the internet. There are probably thousands of members here and posting some things may lead people to have a bad impression of the kind of person you are really.

Who knows you may want to sell or buy something on here or even be looking for a job opportunity from someone on here. 

I know I have on occasion brought some jungle attitude up here especially when I have imbibed a little too much. I regret it and try to watch it.

In general.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

it was me I told my cousin and his GF we were too close to the world famous CH and he was going to blast us on 2cool. We tried crankin up but the Johnrude needed to cool off a little before it would start. again!
BTW we left cuz we all had limits but threw out the rest of our dead bait to help yall out FF


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Billphish said:


> I think you need to be careful what you post up on the internet. There are probably thousands of members here and posting some things may lead people to have a bad impression of the kind of person you are really.
> 
> Who knows you may want to sell or buy something on here or even be looking for a job opportunity from someone on here.
> 
> ...


as a general rule i try not to go in to the sports forum during football season or jungle when i'm at home and had a few and i too have popped off up here while "feeling good"


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gemini8 said:


> hmmmm......maybe the OP's story is just more hot air venting from his pie hole :rotfl:


And still NO pic? :bounce:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Well in other news, Joe Biden pointed out the guy on national TV who carries the nuke codes.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You know if you can read in the encryption on the image that the lat/on numbers are displayed?

So, if anyone needs a magic fishing hole that will get you hundred of fish in a couple of hours, we can figure it out.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*crowhater*

Crowhater, that does seem a little far for a potlicker post but it is your opinion. My confusion is if you had 100 fish, why havent you limited? If you did limit then let these guys/gal that may not have the nice toys that you have enjoy a few fish....Your post seems very greedy. I will give you an example of potlicking, fishing in east galveston bay and had a wader come in and set his rod n reel on the stern of my boat as i was catching alot of your 100 school trout. I could have got mad but i figured what the he-- , i told him to get on some fish with me. We caught alot of fish and had a blast. Thats how to make a fishing buddy, not stereotype that all less fortunate people are whisky tangos.....good luck on the water.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> I'll say this much, if you caught reds and trout on every cast you were the only one in POC this weekend to do so. Even the croaker soakers and shrimp masters weren't catching any trout or reds.
> 
> 3 tournaments, boats running everywhere with people running a few of them that had no clue and a west wind that shut the fish down everywhere that we went.
> 
> ...


Trout I don't have 53 years, the last two trips were slow for us but this time we hit the X for sure. You know how it goes, you have all these different spots in your head and you are trying to determine what would be best for the tide and weather. Once you find the fish it only takes one boat blowing in and the fish will shut off.

As for our catch we kept a legal two man limit. I have no pictures of the fish because I got my phone wet again, the boat picture was taken with my cousins phone not mine.

LouieB you don't have to get in this brother, if they want to jump on me for exposing a potlicker then let them do it. They don't have to agree with me, I can disagree with them without attacking or getting Butthurt.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

tommy261 said:


> Crowhater, that does seem a little far for a potlicker post but it is your opinion. My confusion is if you had 100 fish, why havent you limited? If you did limit then let these guys/gal that may not have the nice toys that you have enjoy a few fish....Your post seems very greedy. I will give you an example of potlicking, fishing in east galveston bay and had a wader come in and set his rod n reel on the stern of my boat as i was catching alot of your 100 school trout. I could have got mad but i figured what the he-- , i told him to get on some fish with me. We caught alot of fish and had a blast. Thats how to make a fishing buddy, not stereotype that all less fortunate people are whisky tangos.....good luck on the water.


Tommy we did catch the heck out of the fish but we just could not finish the trout limit, the trout were pretty much small. The trout were also a challenge because of the Lady fish tearing up everything.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*crowhater*

I understand your frustration but just be glad you were on enough fish to catch 100.....imo let them have some fun and go find some bigger fish......i would rather catch solid fish than release 90%....of the undersize.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Lol! Wait.is that nomaspigtails in the Johnny?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


Hell yea it was. I ran us up in there because I recognized his cousins rig from here on 2cool so I WOT'd it as close as I could get to him before sticking it. Fked my skeg up and everything. We weren't trying to potlick him but was just trying to give him a job application. I told him we were hiring, starting out at $7.80 an hour, position ready to start ASAP and the dude tells me to go f myself. So now we're hung up in 14" with a hard bottom and the sob jumps theirs up, does a couple of circles around us and flips us off one last time. Ungreatful pos. He can kiss my ***!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Long Pole said:


> I think Steve Holchak and Castaway2 are right there with him. Ole rice cake, holchak, is for sure ahead of him.


I assume you want a response? Here it is I also caught 100. But I kept 3. And i didn't whine about it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Zephr is right around the corner from there.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

tommy261 said:


> I understand your frustration but just be glad you were on enough fish to catch 100.....imo let them have some fun and go find some bigger fish......i would rather catch solid fish than release 90%....of the undersize.


The bite did not start till later when the tide got lower and good areas were limited big time because of the low tide. We were not really looking to catch any keepers, we just wanted to catch fish and see how the boat ran. We went out of our way to get away from everyone, there were no boats anywhere near us until these guys came by and saw me fighting a fish.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

nomaspigtails said:


> Hell yea it was. I ran us up in there because I recognized his cousins rig from here on 2cool so I WOT'd it as close as I could get to him before sticking it. Fked my skeg up and everything. We weren't trying to potlick him but was just trying to give him a job application. I told him we were hiring, starting out at $7.80 an hour, position ready to start ASAP and the dude tells me to go f myself. So now we're hung up in 14" with a hard bottom and the sob jumps theirs up, does a couple of circles around us and flips us off one last time. Ungreatful pos. He can kiss my ***!


Lol, you can always count on your posts for a good laugh!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

did the john boat have a turbo?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I bet the fatty thought you had a purty truck


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Since your boat is fancier than theirs I guess it's ok to *****, *****, ***** because u didn't have the bay all to yourself.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Since your boat is fancier than theirs I guess it's ok to *****, *****, ***** because u didn't have the bay all to yourself.


I was not on my boat, it was my cousin boat, my boat is not fancy.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

nomaspigtails said:


> Hell yea it was. I ran us up in there because I recognized his cousins rig from here on 2cool so I WOT'd it as close as I could get to him before sticking it. Fked my skeg up and everything. We weren't trying to potlick him but was just trying to give him a job application. I told him we were hiring, starting out at $7.80 an hour, position ready to start ASAP and the dude tells me to go f myself. So now we're hung up in 14" with a hard bottom and the sob jumps theirs up, does a couple of circles around us and flips us off one last time. Ungreatful pos. He can kiss my ***!


Lol,I don't even wanna know what that job position is

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. He didn't give me a chance to say!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

So in post #110, you caught a two man limit. In post #111, you didn't. Which is it? Once someone lies to Judge Judy, she throws out the whole testimony. Are you sure you were even in POC? I know she don't look that fat.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Bayscout22 said:


> So in post #110, you caught a two man limit. In post #111, you didn't. Which is it? Once someone lies to Judge Judy, she throws out the whole testimony. Are you sure you were even in POC? I know she don't look that fat.


He's gone Clinton on us


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Bayscout22 said:


> So in post #110, you caught a two man limit. In post #111, you didn't. Which is it? Once someone lies to Judge Judy, she throws out the whole testimony. Are you sure you were even in POC? I know she don't look that fat.


If you want to get technical we caught more than a two man limit but we did not keep them all. Trout do not do well in the live well for long periods so we released many small keeper trout in search of bigger fish, we did not clean a full two person limit of trout even though we could have. We also caught a couple very nice flat fish but I only kept one of them. Next? Come on guys, 12 pages of attacks and I still have not got upset.

Did I mention that they were using cheap plastic corks not even the good foam ones?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. I've got to give you green man. Badass attitude.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> If you want to get technical we caught more than a two man limit but we did not keep them all. Trout do not do well in the live well for long periods so we released many small keeper trout in search of bigger fish, we did not clean a full two person limit of trout even though we could have. We also caught a couple very nice flat fish but I only kept one of them. Next? Come on guys, 12 pages of attacks and I still have not got upset.
> 
> *Did I mention that they were using cheap plastic corks not even the good foam ones?*


Sooo.... did you bleed much at the time:headknock


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Crowhater said:


> If you want to get technical we caught more than a two man limit but we did not keep them all. Trout do not do well in the live well for long periods so we released many small keeper trout in search of bigger fish, we did not clean a full two person limit of trout even though we could have. We also caught a couple very nice flat fish but I only kept one of them. Next? Come on guys, 12 pages of attacks and I still have not got upset.
> 
> Did I mention that they were using cheap plastic corks not even the good foam ones?


12 pages? After all of this, it seems like you would have mastered the "posts per page" setting by now...


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> Sooo.... did you bleed much at the time:headknock


Ain't nothing like getting potlicked by the plastic bobber crowd.:rotfl:


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Brew said:


> Doesn't say that anywhere in his post. OP is by far the biggest Attention Whore the board has experienced in awhile! :headknock


 :sheepy:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Brew said:


> Doesn't say that anywhere in his post. OP is by far the biggest Attention Whore the board has experienced in awhile! :headknock


I know of 3 or 4 guys that I'll put up against that statement.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

LouieB said:


> I know of 3 or 4 guys that I'll put up against that statement.


 True, but today he wins the trophy.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

"The Marshall" said:


> True, but today he wins the trophy.


At least he doesn't post about his chickens.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> I know of 3 or 4 guys that I'll put up against that statement.


We need to set up a Poll thread. :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I like posts about chickens!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Brew said:


> We need to set up a Poll thread. :rotfl:


Do it. :tongue::brew::cheers::biggrin:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> I like posts about chickens!


Attention whorse. (the w is silent:rotfl


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Do it. :tongue::brew::cheers::biggrin:


I've only got 2 names to add. Do we do male/female categories or just go for an overall winner? :ac550:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Brew said:


> I've only got 2 names to add. Do we do male/female categories or just go for an overall winner? :ac550:


My vote is for overall.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There would be a clear winner and it would not be close.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

LouieB said:


> At least he doesn't post about his chickens.


You don't like eggs or chicken? LOL!


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

Still no picture of at least a few keepers, dam out of 100 fish you couldn't keep 10? That's a terrible batting average.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Brew said:


> I've only got 2 names to add. Do we do male/female categories or just go for an overall winner? :ac550:


Before you post the poll, make sure you clear everything through Bob.
Wouldn't want to break a rule.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> I like posts about chickens!


And goats!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

1. Wait do I get a vote?
2. Do I need a picture?
3. Is it ok with the rules?
4. Do I have to use bait?
5. Will it involve a plastic cork?
6. Do I have to be employed to vote?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> 1. Wait do I get a vote?
> 2. Do I need a picture?
> 3. Is it ok with the rules?
> 4. Do I have to use bait?
> ...


You're OverQualified. Sorry.
LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Louie are these ok to post or you don't like quail either ?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Nominee #2


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> 1. Wait do I get a vote?
> 2. Do I need a picture? .
> 3. Is it ok with the rules?
> 4. Do I have to use bait?
> ...


1. Yes, you can vote for yourself
2. No, everyone knows you, or don't want to know what you look like.
3. Bobby will decide and let you know.
4. Why not? Catches more fish, or in this case more votes.
5. No, plastic is not cork. Cork is tree bark.
6. No, that way you can watch the poll all day while people that work vote from the office.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

OK. This thread got me to thinkin. Someone do the math and figure out who is the champion post-Ho.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> My vote is for overall.


Good point, couple of these candidates are probably Ken Doll smooth.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

LouieB said:


> You're OverQualified. Sorry.
> LOL


LouieB I will admit you got me with that one, I spit up some coffee laughing at that.

I did stay at a Holiday Inn once does that count??


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

crowhater said:


> 1. Wait do i get a vote?
> 2. Do i need a picture?
> 3. Is it ok with the rules?
> 4. Do i have to use bait?
> ...


hahaha


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> LouieB I will admit you got me with that one, I spit up some coffee laughing at that.
> 
> I did stay at a Holiday Inn once does that count??


No it doesn't. 
But since you have so much free time on your hands, why not take pictures of every meal you eat and post them. Everybody loves pictures of food.

But keep the aftermath pics for yourself. No one needs to see that.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Crowhater, I'm not trying to bash you or help gang up on you. I don't have a boat, 95% of my fishing is walk in wading. Pretty limited on where I fish, and it's hard to get too far away from the other walk in waders. We pretty much have to fish in somewhat close proximity to each other. If I had a boat, I would be very happy. Someone moving in a little close to me could never ruin my mood, especially if I was catching 100+ fish. Sounds like you had a great day of fishing, epic by my standards. Enjoy those moments. Low tide in a crowded bay is going to concentrate boats in the deeper pockets, it's just the nature of the game. BTW, you are taking the bashing very well. Classy. Maybe keep this good attitude when you get potlicked, that way you can end the fishing trip on a positive note, and not feeling wronged. Good luck in the job hunt, good things are bound to come your way.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

juan valdez said:


> hahaha


1 link


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

jesco said:


> Crowhater, I'm not trying to bash you or help gang up on you. I don't have a boat, 95% of my fishing is walk in wading. Pretty limited on where I fish, and it's hard to get too far away from the other walk in waders. We pretty much have to fish in somewhat close proximity to each other. If I had a boat, I would be very happy. Someone moving in a little close to me could never ruin my mood, especially if I was catching 100+ fish. Sounds like you had a great day of fishing, epic by my standards. Enjoy those moments. Low tide in a crowded bay is going to concentrate boats in the deeper pockets, it's just the nature of the game. BTW, you are taking the bashing very well. Classy. Maybe keep this good attitude when you get potlicked, that way you can end the fishing trip on a positive note, and not feeling wronged. Good luck in the job hunt, good things are bound to come your way.


Hey its all good, the site is suppose to be fun, all the bashing just shows me that I am loved. I can take the abuse and I make a good target. But don't get me started on people that use mono line instead of braid!!!! Mono line is freaking old school and only croaker soakers use braid.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*crowhater*

You just dont know when to quit....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

12545 views in a day and half. Not bad! What are we discussing O Yea Potlickers. Their here to stay. They got instruments today that can detect a blow up 5 miles away.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Some kind of special to think this thread is about love for CH. hwell:


----------



## easyrider25 (May 11, 2016)

Looks like another shore burning pot licking boat to me don't knock the aluminum boats more fish cought out of them than almost anything else. Same as old 3030 killed more game over the years than any others  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Atleast they have enough sense to big fat fatty up front. Got some boat candy, bow weight and some good shade right there. :bounce:


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

"The Marshall" said:


> 1 link


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Crowhater said:


> 1. Wait do I get a vote? Yes. Its only fair
> 2. Do I need a picture? You didn't catch any fish, so a picture isn't going to happen. I guess you could use an old one or google image search?
> 3. Is it ok with the rules? Rules do not apply to you.
> 4. Do I have to use bait? Bait is for losers!
> ...


Most voters are unemployed, so I think you will be fine.



Crowhater said:


> LouieB I will admit you got me with that one, I spit up some coffee laughing at that.
> 
> That was funny
> 
> I did stay at a Holiday Inn once does that count??


Only if you filled out an application:rotfl:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Doesn't look that close, wouldn't bother me. Then again I'm not a artificial only fishermen extraordinaire.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Crowhater said:


> I finished the work on my cousins boat and we took it to POC for the weekend to test it out and catch some fish. The new 4B turbo prop was not enough pitch ( 17P ), the engine was bouncing on the rev limiter, the engine is a 200hp Suzuki 4 stroke. Other than this the boat worked great and the fishing was good. POC was covered up with boats and the tide was really low, we did not make it from the ICW to Little Mary before we had to stop and pull a stuck boat off the flat and then we pulled another one stuck on a different flat about an hour later. We decided to get away from town in hopes of losing all the Mullets and finding good fishing. It took us a couple hours but we dialed the fish in and we FREAKING KILLED THEM!!! I love fishing trips like this, I bet the two of us caught around a hundred fish, it was a great day just fishing with my cousin and hauling in trout / reds cast after cast. Then it happened, I hooked up with a nice Red and some POTLICKERS were driving by and saw the show. I turned my back to them and put my rod low to the water but they saw enough and came in like a fat girl to a buffet. Picture this, double wide flat bottom alum boat, old school folding ski boat top, 4 shirtless male " whisky Tangos " and one large female " whisky Tango ". I tell my cousin " look at these POTLICKERS, entire bay full of fish and they pull 50 yard from us ". At this point there is nothing you can do, we have been potlicked so its time for operation Ghetto rodeo. We go back to the boat, mix up a Tito's and Gatoraid, turn the music on full blast and hope we can out stink them. It took about an hour before we finally ran the bait fisherman off but before they left I told my cousin I was going to get a picture for you guys and write a post titled POTLICKERS! So here they are and here is a pic of the boat finished.


The only thing that grows out of posts like this are good mushrooms.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*braid n mono*

Crowhater does this count....i caught this with 30lb braid with a 20 lb mono leader..using a topwater (she pup ) didnt have any plastic corks....


----------

